# Mi vs. Mě



## aedude94

Ahoj! Ok, in these following two phrases why is the pronoun "mi" and not "mě"? 

"Rozumiš mi?"  and  "Zavolej mi" 

These two phrases mean "Do you understand me?" and "call me", right? Therefore, me is a direct object, yes? Therefore, mě should be used, shouldn't it? If there is some weird trick, like they just also take an indirect object or something, could someone please let me know if there are other verbs like this. Thanks! I am very confused! haha. Please help!


----------



## Jana337

Nothing is wrong with your logic: They take a direct object in most other languages (including many Slavic languages) and, well, an indirect one in Czech. Sorry. 

Rozumět goes with the dative only.
Zavolat goes with:
- the dative (phone calls),
- the accusative (all other situations - to summon, alert someone).

Other verbs witht the same bug - I cannot recall spontaneously but I will get back to you if I find any.


----------



## jazyk

Some I can think of off the top of my head:

pomáhat/pomoci (help) + dative.
odporovat (resist, oppose) + dative
důvěřovat (trust) + dative
náležet (belong) + dative
věřit (believe) + dative


----------



## Duya

jazyk said:


> pomáhat/pomoci (help) + dative.
> odporovat (resist, oppose) + dative
> důvěřovat (trust) + dative
> náležet (belong) + dative
> věřit (believe) + dative



Depends on how you define the "bug", i.e. what's your reference point. For example, all of the above also go with dative in Serbo-Croatian and Russian (and probably other Slavic languages), and they're all real intransitive ones. Heck, "belong" is intransitive and goes with dative in English as well. 

The two original examples (rozumět and zavolat) are "odd" indeed, as Jana said, because they're transitive in all/most other Slavic languages, but apparently not in Czech.


----------



## aedude94

Ok, so it's just like that and I need to learn basically, right? haha. Anyways, thank you for that list Jazyk!!!  If anyone else remembers / finds any, please post them! Thank you very much! I will post if I find some as well!


----------

